# Euclid Beach Pier?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody check it out yet? Wonder how the walleye night bite is?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody check it out yet? Wonder how the walleye night bite is?


With the water level on the rise, the fish could move up into the shallow waters. Similar to Devil's Lake.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

God, I live right close and didn't even know it was there.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

go check it out MikeC ...it looks awesome (seen it on TV) ...don't know when I'll get there, I'm from Burton


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MikeC said:


> God, I live right close and didn't even know it was there.


Yea Like Mosquito Pat said check it out and let us know how it looks. How high above the water? Easy to fish? See they have some colorful chairs to watch the sunsetting over downtown.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok guys I,m home alone wheres this pier? directions needed , good time for a road trip. just looking around ,no lifting yet but soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> ok guys I,m home alone wheres this pier? directions needed , good time for a road trip. just looking around ,no lifting yet but soon.


It is located on the site of the Historic Euclid Beach Amusement Park.
16301 Lakeshore Blvd, Cleveland, OH 44110

Lakeshore Blvd runs parallel to I90.

If you don't like it, there is a nice fishing breakwall in Neff Road Park just west of it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks I know where neff rd is, might take a sunday drive just looking around.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> thanks I know where neff rd is, might take a sunday drive just looking around.


Correction Neff Rd is just east of Euclid Beach...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice deck, observation only, I believe. That's where I was for my first-ever fishing trip....


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow. does this bring back some great memories. My parents used to take me as a kid fishing on the (original)Euclid Beach pier all the time in the late 50's and 60's.

I swear, when I was 7 or 8 years that pier was 2 miles long and a half mile wide. LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dwmikemx said:


> Wow. does this bring back some great memories. My parents used to take me as a kid fishing on the (original)Euclid Beach pier all the time in the late 50's and 60's.
> 
> I swear, when I was 7 or 8 years that pier was 2 miles long and a half mile wide. LOL


Yep ..Used to check it out as a kid on our trips to the Amusement Park...Pop Corn Balls, Euclid Beach Custard, Flying Turns....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my were all showing our age ,me I,m pushing 73 real close . and I,m rusting from the inside out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MikeC said:


> God, I live right close and didn't even know it was there.





mosquitopat said:


> go check it out MikeC ...it looks awesome (seen it on TV) ...don't know when I'll get there, I'm from Burton





bountyhunter said:


> ok guys I,m home alone wheres this pier? directions needed , good time for a road trip. just looking around ,no lifting yet but soon.





MikeC said:


> Nice deck, observation only, I believe. That's where I was for my first-ever fishing trip....





dwmikemx said:


> Wow. does this bring back some great memories. My parents used to take me as a kid fishing on the (original)Euclid Beach pier all the time in the late 50's and 60's.
> 
> I swear, when I was 7 or 8 years that pier was 2 miles long and a half mile wide. LOL


I checked it out. No one was fishing but it's my understanding that you can fish there. Water looked kinda shallow but would be a great place to launch a yak with the mini breakwalls by the beach.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Are the Metro Parks running this now?
They did a great job at Edgewater........


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Snakecharmer. Looks like it's just a jetty now. The old pier and park back in the day sure was something. Now just a good memory.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> Are the Metro Parks running this now?
> They did a great job at Edgewater........


Yea. Part of Metroparks, There are three parks right in a row along the lake, Euclid Beach, Villa Angela and Neff Road.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dwmikemx said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Snakecharmer. Looks like it's just a jetty now. The old pier and park back in the day sure was something. Now just a good memory.


As a youngster, I always had my dad take out on the pier to see what the fisherman had caught. Before he was married, he worked there a couple summers running the racing derby and used to rent the wooden row boats to go out fishing for blue pike with his brothers.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

The Racing Derby was fixed, lol.


----------

